# My compliments to Lone Wolf Distributing



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

I finally got around to ordering--from Lone Wold Distributing--a recoil spring, slidelock, and slidelock spring for my ol' 23--I bought it with a Lasermax laser site and never did like it. Also ordered a Glock cap*. Ordering was easy, shipping was less than $4, and delivery was just a few days. Excellent!

I'm just a (new) customer, but I'm surely a highly satisfied customer.

* a high-crown, US type. I do NOT look even OK in one of those lo-crown, fast-sloping European types.


----------

